# NC35-37 MAC Angel Lipstick?



## ileztm0mmy067 (Jan 21, 2010)

ok, so i heard sOO many good things about this lipstick, BUT i dont know if its going to look right on me (i think it might be too light)
i really want to get angel, but im a lil iffy
(i tried creme cup, but i thought it was way too bright for me)


what gloss would you wear w/angel?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 21, 2010)

I wear Like Venus Dazzleglass with this lipstick


----------



## Civies (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't like angel lipstick AT ALL on me .. and I really really wanted to love it. I didn't try any lipglass over it, so maybe next time I go to MAC I'll try that.

On my skin tone it was way too pink and I just looked scary.

Oh, and I'm NC35.


----------



## mtrimier (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a love hate relationship with Angel. Sometimes it's really nice blotted down on me and sometimes it looks like I've OD'd on Pepto. Blotted I like it with Baby Sparks Dazzleglass, and sometimes with Love Nectar Lustreglass.


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 1, 2010)

You can always wear a brighter pink over it like Pink Lemonade lipglass if u think it's too light or try mixing it with a nude beige lipstick if you think it's too bright. I love wearing Style Minx with it whenever I'm not in the mood for light pink lips. I also love blending it with Myth and Enchantress lipglass for a nude peachy pink.


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like to put Nymphette over Angel. Nymphette is one of the most versatile glosses I've ever found. On me, it stays true to the Angel color with a glossy look and a tiny bit of sparkle. I'm an NW20, but my friend is quite a bit darker (she doesn't wear MAC, so I'm not sure what shade she would be) and it looks pretty much the same on her.


----------



## HoneyDip (Feb 4, 2010)

Pleeeeease give 'Angel' a try.. I'm NC35 most of the year (up to NC40/42 if I'm very tanned & NC30 at my palest times) & it's my FAVOURITE lipstick EVER. I feel like it just makes my complexion so 'alive' it that makes sense. I usually just dab it on.. then go over it with Revlon 'Pink whisper' gloss or Neutrogena 'Groove' (it's a nice dupe for turkish delight).. that's if I want that nude, milky pink lip. For a 'brighter' look I like Nymphette over it. If I want a more neutral look I use MAC's lipliner in 'gingerroot' all over my lips.. then go over it with Angel. 
I cannot live without this lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha..


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 8, 2010)

I say do give the Angel lipstick a try and pair it up with the Sugarimmed / Baby Sparks Dazzleglass , that looks lovely!


----------

